# Chevy Cruze Engine squealing Noise 1.4 turbo LT



## crystal red (Mar 27, 2012)

Just thought I’d post the link to Youtube as to the engine noise my car was having in case anybody is having the same problem. I recorded it as it would only happen occasionally,sometimes every few weeks. I recorded it so as the dealer could hear it. When I played the Vid back one of the sales team thought it was my alarm going of LOL.Gotta say, I thought I nearly gave this little old Lady crossing in front of my car a heart attack when it started squealing. It’s been about a month now and the car is running good, No noise but for that “popping" sound that i believe is coming from the front strut only after the car sits for a few hours.(sounds like a car door locking)

PS .I posted the part number on there as well,copy numbers and do a image search.
You tube link is below 

Chevrolet Cruze New 2012 squealing noise from turbocharged engine - YouTube


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

That sounds really bad not to mention if you're driving down the street. It sounds like an idler pulley is dried up, or maybe even the alternator. Does it only do it on startup when its warming up?


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

That was very strange. I can understand why they thought at first it was the alarm. It was ironic timing for it to start doing it when you opened the door to the drivers seat. I read in your description that they solved the squealing problem. Hopefully the popping issue can be addressed just as easily.

If you don't mind me asking what was the build date of your 2012 Cruze?


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

wow, thats crazy, i would have been scared to drive the thing after hearing that.. i am glad they got that fixed for you


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

crystal red said:


> Just thought I’d post the link to Youtube as to the engine noise my car was having in case anybody is having the same problem. I recorded it as it would only happen occasionally,sometimes every few weeks. I recorded it so as the dealer could hear it. When I played the Vid back one of the sales team thought it was my alarm going of LOL.Gotta say, I thought I nearly gave this little old Lady crossing in front of my car a heart attack when it started squealing. It’s been about a month now and the car is running good, No noise but for that “popping" sound that i believe is coming from the front strut only after the car sits for a few hours.(sounds like a car door locking)
> 
> PS .I posted the part number on there as well,copy numbers and do a image search.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze New 2012 squealing noise from turbocharged engine - YouTube


Check the neighborhood for missing cats. Think one was in your engine bay.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

I am having the exact same issue, and i can't replicate it for my dealership (of course). I'll show them this video and what your solution was. Thanks!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. Im new here! 2013 2LT Turbo.I had Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But it was also squeaking in drive throughs or when idling and even worse when AC was on. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of small round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone now. Just wanted to share to help anyone because they could not figure it out! Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


----------



## GIC Jason (Oct 7, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Hey guys. Im new here! 2013 2LT Turbo.I had Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But it was also squeaking in drive throughs or when idling and even worse when AC was on. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of small round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone now. Just wanted to share to help anyone because they could not figure it out! Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


I have a 2014 Turbo Diesel with the same problem. I'll have to try your suggestion and see if it goes away. 

Thanks


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds like a belt, or a bearing that's gone bad. With belts, just rub them in with talk powder, it's makes them grip better. And this way you can easy diagnose the issue yourself. :th_salute:


----------



## Chief Fogg (May 30, 2016)

I had the same problem with my 2012 Cruze. When I removed the dip stick while it was running The squeak (whistle) went away. The squeak would also stop when the RPMs were above 2K. I took it to the Dealer mechanic and explained the problem. He knew immediately what the problem was. They replaced the cam shaft seal. Because it was less then the 100K the repair was free.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chief Fogg said:


> I had the same problem with my 2012 Cruze. When I removed the dip stick while it was running The squeak (whistle) went away. The squeak would also stop when the RPMs were above 2K. I took it to the Dealer mechanic and explained the problem. He knew immediately what the problem was. They replaced the cam shaft seal. Because it was less then the 100K the repair was free.


Hey there Chief Fogg,

I'm so glad to hear that the dealership had this taken care of for you! If you have any future questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us.

Have a great day,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DearCory (Jun 8, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there Chief Fogg,
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that the dealership had this taken care of for you! If you have any future questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to us.
> 
> ...


Finally got my dealership to acknowledge this issue (been experiencing it for over a year). They repaired the crankshaft and said that it would be covered under the powertrain warranty. Called back later and said that the tensioner and drive belt also need to be replaced (was still screeching when they went to park it)... but those are not covered under anything and will cost me out of pocket.

My 2012 Cruze is 3.5 years old and has 53k miles... how is that supposed to be an out of pocket expense??? Can you provide any help???

Thanks!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Just to put in 2cents here, You can also have squeeling if the spark plugs arent tight enough. It'll sound similar to if air is escaping via the dipstick, or the sound of a squealing belt or stuck pulley.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DearCory said:


> Finally got my dealership to acknowledge this issue (been experiencing it for over a year). They repaired the crankshaft and said that it would be covered under the powertrain warranty. Called back later and said that the tensioner and drive belt also need to be replaced (was still screeching when they went to park it)... but those are not covered under anything and will cost me out of pocket.
> 
> My 2012 Cruze is 3.5 years old and has 53k miles... how is that supposed to be an out of pocket expense??? Can you provide any help???
> 
> Thanks!


Hi DearCory,

Thank you for reaching out and I'm glad to hear that your dealership has located the cause of this concern for you. I understand your frustrations with this situation as I know how inconvenient out of pocket costs can be. If you send us your VIN, I'd be happy to look into this and see if there are any open service announcements associated with your vehicle at this time. 

Thanks!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DearCory (Jun 8, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi DearCory,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out and I'm glad to hear that your dealership has located the cause of this concern for you. I understand your frustrations with this situation as I know how inconvenient out of pocket costs can be. If you send us your VIN, I'd be happy to look into this and see if there are any open service announcements associated with your vehicle at this time.
> 
> ...


Messaged! Thanks!


----------



## Brandonz30 (Jun 9, 2020)

mrbean8686 said:


> That sounds really bad not to mention if you're driving down the street. It sounds like an idler pulley is dried up, or maybe even the alternator. Does it only do it on startup when its warming up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


My sqealing only occurs during start up then after a minute or so after I've put it in drive and driven a block the noise goes away? What does it mean when the noise goes away after a few minutes lol?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Brandonz30 said:


> My sqealing only occurs during start up then after a minute or so after I've put it in drive and driven a block the noise goes away? What does it mean when the noise goes away after a few minutes lol?


Crankshaft seal


----------



## Brandonz30 (Jun 9, 2020)

When the oil dipstick is out the noise is not effected so not likely but I'll replace it anyway and just see if it makes a difference


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Brandonz30 said:


> When the oil dipstick is out the noise is not effected so not likely but I'll replace it anyway and just see if it makes a difference


Mine didnt change when I removed the dipstick either, so I challenge your theory on that. Installing a new seal however did.


----------



## Brandonz30 (Jun 9, 2020)

When your seal was broken was there any oil leakage from the damaged Crankshaft Seal?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Brandonz30 said:


> When your seal was broken was there any oil leakage from the damaged Crankshaft Seal?


no, but numerous other seals were. I almost think it squeaks cause it gets dry. It looked totally fine upon removal. But low and behold it fixed the squeal for the first couple of minutes of running.


----------



## Ag like eh g (May 31, 2021)

nybble said:


> Just to put in 2cents here, You can also have squeeling if the spark plugs arent tight enough. It'll sound similar to if air is escaping via the dipstick, or the sound of a squealing belt or stuck pulley.


Lol loose spark plugs wont do that as much as a pcv line issue in system somewhere bad pcv valve in intake manifold or valve cover from cheap source oh check for cracked flex pipe and hot water valve keep oil and anti freeze topped and change oil every 5k or 3 months also get warranty but ya need to do some looking and listen to engine bay and black off line over engine on left give it a poke with ur finger its turbo so more gas spins turbo more power but u need to rev it now and then drive it like u stole it i was on 401 highway and wastegate stuck at 100k 5000 rpm boy was a guy mad lol sry I'm stuck doing the speed limit but needs a good highway drive once a week at least a month let it run for a mintute after long drives to get Oil out of turbo so to say sobit wont pool and build up a little soot it is also oil and antifreeze cooled so keep those levels up boost sensor hose cracked . all these issues wont put an engine light on I have 1.4 lt turbo 2014 cruze I love it it is stock and i can spin both tires if I press gas and brake and build pressure boost to 2500 rpm and squeal those tires it needs to be driven need 110 to 130 149 km so just a good drive tap tap tap the gas pedal get those gears changing if it cant handle it u need it fixed


----------

